# Just Following The Latest Trends In Vaping...



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Seeing as the trend is to go bigger and bigger, I made my own big mech mod... now to find a battery...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bones (1/8/14)

Is that an eVic in your pocket, or are u just happy to see me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

bones said:


> Is that an eVic in your pocket, or are u just happy to see me?


Nice cat. "Was contemplating the othet word for cat... but would probably be banned. Haha"


----------

